# Nabucco Island, Drumherum



## Rausreißer (1. Februar 2005)

*Die Location , Das Drumherum die Unterbringung und mehr:*

Mir ging es so mit der zauberhaften kleinen Insel in dem Muroroa-Atoll so wie mal ein weiser Mann schrieb: Bewunderung eine Verwunderung ist, die beim Verlust der Neuigkeit nicht aufhört.

So erging es mir jedem Tag als die die Sonne aufging und ich viel zu früh aus dem recht gutem Bett kroch (Das viel mir nicht schwer, gell Dieter) und ich die kleine Insel erkunden konnte.
Am Ersten Tag schlenderte ich so recht früh herum und wurde durch recht viel Lärm im Wasser erst richtig wach:
Mangroven wuchsen überall wo sich auch nur eine kleinste Angriffsfläche zur Fortpflanzung anbot.








Trompetenfische lärmten im Flachbereich des Atolls.  Der Flachwasserbereich war voller Fischbrut. Über mir verzogen sich gerade vegetarische Flughunde mit 90 cm Spannweite in Ihre Schlafkokospalmen.






Benni (Bin Laden) der junge Inselterrorist war auch schon unterwegs und war jeden Späßchen nicht abgeneigt. Wenn er mal Laut gab war bestimmt ein fetter Waran in der Nähe. Ansonsten versuchter er gerne seine nadelspitzen Zähne in die Schuhe und Beinkleider der Langnasen zu bohren. Denn hätte ich zu gern mitgenommen.












Unter dem Restaurant tummelten sich die Muränen, dick und fett. Etwas Fisch zum füttern gab in der Küche immer.
Die Turtelbilder zeige ich lieber erst gar nicht. 







Und Abend beim Weg in die Schlafkojen kroch auch tatsächliche mal ne (aber nur eine) Wasserschlange über dem Weg. (Die Dinger haben im Falle einer ungewollten Auseinandersetzung einen recht hohen Letalfaktor für Zweibeiner)






Auf dem Wasser waren jede Menge Attraktionen zu bewundern.










Neben Delphinen hatten wir sogar das Glück in weiter Entfernung das Blasen eines großen Wals zu entdecken. 
Wir führen heran (vorsichtig) und er verschwand ganz langsam. Wir schätzen den Wal so auf 18 Meter Länge.
Ob es nun ein großer Grauwal oder ein Pottwal war ? 
Leider ist das Bild etwas unscharf.





Als wir das am Abend den Taucher erzählten hätten die uns am liebsten seziert.
Aber die waren von den Mantaschwärmen unter Wasser sowieso leicht durchgedreht.


Unglaubliche Bilder waren die Sundowners an unser besten Wahooecke.
Wir hatten am Ersten Tag das Glück gleich einen feinen Wahoopunkt beim Leuchtturm zu entdecken aber davon später mehr.







Gernot


----------



## Sailfisch (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: Nabucco Island, Drumherum*

Traumhaft! Dafür lohnt es sich zu leben!

Hab vielen Dank, Gernot!  #6  #6  #6


----------



## Timmy (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: Nabucco Island, Drumherum*

Warte gespannt auf weitere Informationen....................das würde mich auch mal reizen!


----------



## wodibo (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: Nabucco Island, Drumherum*

Oh man, ich muß hier wech. Wenn ich sowas sehe, dann spielt die Gänsehaut Fahrstuhl  :c


----------



## Rausreißer (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: Nabucco Island, Drumherum*

Hey Wodi, also da unten geht was.
Das baut sich erst auf. Die Anreise ist nur sehr beschwerlich.
Ansonsten Tip Top.
Vieleicht schaffe ich es ja doch noch zum Norge Event und wir können dort mal quatschen... (ohne weiters finanzielles Interesse von meiner Seite, falls hier jemand was in der Richtung vermutet, für mich ist das Freizeit) 

Gernot #h


----------



## wodibo (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: Nabucco Island, Drumherum*

Jo Gernot mach mal hinne :m
Im ICE von HH nach B bist Du in Nullkommanix und die Leutz zum Heißmachen sind auch da    #6


----------



## Big Fins (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: Nabucco Island, Drumherum*

Ja so ist sie die Ferne, traumhaft wäre aber das falsche Wort, besser ist natürlich und schön.

Kein Wunder, daß es so viele Aussteiger dorthin zieht.


----------



## Ansgar (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: Nabucco Island, Drumherum*

@ RR: Geile Fotos!!!! Aber: Wir wollen Fische sehen... ) )
So ne Schlange ist mir uebringends auch im Flachwasser ueber den Weg gelaufen - Schock fuers Leben )

@ Plaa Sawai : Na, auf Dauer dahin (oder an ein anderes aehnliches Ziel) aussteigen ist aber auch beschwerlich und kann auch langweilig werden... Da muss man schon sehr entspannt sein... Aber ist ja egal, man kann ja auch mal im Urlaub hin und denn hat man was, wovon man traeumen kann... 

Also, all the best
Ansgar


----------



## Karstein (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: Nabucco Island, Drumherum*

Oberklasse Gernot! Dank Deines Schreibstils faszinieren die Fotos umso mehr!!!

Dafür gibt´s von mir ne 5er-Bewertung!  #6 

Weiter so, bin neugierig, wie´s weitergeht!

Gruß

Karsten


----------



## Big Fins (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: Nabucco Island, Drumherum*



			
				Ansgar schrieb:
			
		

> @ Plaa Sawai : Na, auf Dauer dahin (oder an ein anderes aehnliches Ziel) aussteigen ist aber auch beschwerlich und kann auch langweilig werden... Da muss man schon sehr entspannt sein... Aber ist ja egal, man kann ja auch mal im Urlaub hin und denn hat man was, wovon man traeumen kann...
> 
> Also, all the best
> Ansgar


 
Also mir wäre alles, nur nicht langweilig. Denn wie soll Langeweile aufkommen, wenn man sich einfach an die Beach setzt oder sich zum fischen aufmacht.


----------



## Fischkoopp (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: Nabucco Island, Drumherum*

@ Raußreiser

Teil 2 = gut getopt #6 , bin mal auf die nächsten :q 98  Teile gespant.


----------



## Rausreißer (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: Nabucco Island, Drumherum*

He Fischkopp, warum versuchts Du nicht mal die Bilder von der Location hochzuladen :q 
(Insiderer Anruf hatte sich übrigens erledigt)

Gernot |kopfkrat       :m


----------



## freibadwirt (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: Nabucco Island, Drumherum*

Hev Gernot 
sind ja super Bilder .Hoffe wir sehen noch mehr davon .
Wir sehen uns ja bald ; na ja noch 21 Tage und ein paar Stunden .:q |supergri |supergri 
Gruß Andreas#h


----------



## Rausreißer (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: Nabucco Island, Drumherum*

Hallo Andreas, 
ja nur noch 3 Wochen bis zum Thune-Zupfen.

Ich freu mich schon #6  #6  #6 

Hmm, Du könntes es etwas abkürzen, was wäre mit dem Norge Event in Berlin.

Ich bin mir selber zwar auch noch nicht ganz sicher aber der Samstag????

Wäre doch bestimmt Klasse für das Feintunnig des Jementrip. Yeahh #6 

Gernot #h  #h


----------



## freibadwirt (3. Februar 2005)

*AW: Nabucco Island, Drumherum*

Hey Gernot

Tja das mit dem Norwegen Event ist keine schlechte Idee;aber die Zeit.
Bräuchte zur Zeit einen 30 Stunden Tag;+ ;+ ;+ .Gebe dir aber noch Bescheid .
Dann bis bald 
Andreas  #6 #6 #6


----------



## Locke (3. Februar 2005)

*AW: Nabucco Island, Drumherum*

Booaaahh.. Gernot

darauf haben wir gewartet! Goile Bilder....herrlich

Dank Dir...jetzt noch die Fischfotos 

Gruss Locke


----------



## Fischkoopp (3. Februar 2005)

*AW: Nabucco Island, Drumherum*

@ Rausreißer


> Dafür gibt´s von mir ne 5er-Bewertung! #6


Von mir auch, allerdings in Sternen #6 #6 #6 #6 #6.


> Dank Dir...jetzt noch die Fischfotos


Genau, *gib Gas . . . *


----------

